# Building Sub cabinets for Shows\Concerts... insight needed



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

I am heavily involved with my local Bass music Scene (Dubstep\Dnb\hiphop) in Los Angeles\California. I throw events and usually rent systems, but am gearing up to build my own set up. 

I have a couple of old Cerwin Vega 18" folded horn enclosures, they have great throw for the middle of the dance floor and the back of the room. 

I'd like to focus on a sealed or ported pair of bottoms I can design and build as i get the funds to expand my set up. 

JBL, TurboSound, Funktion1 are all pretty popular among soundboy's, but the best I've heard uses "McCauley" drivers....which are very expensive (1300 per 18")

Any one have any suggestions for drivers and cabinet design for ridiculously bass heavy use?


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

best bet are line arrays. i wouldn't worry too much on the quality of the sound as 90% of the people dont care. i used to dj for years and have had many brands. nothing gets you madder than people spilling beer on your expensive speakers.

many lessons learned, but unless your doing this on a permanent basis it cheaper to rent BIG speakers and amplification. 

for our rigs we had QSC amps, crown amps,behringer amps. 

speakers, mackie,jbl,yorkville,peavey,behringer.

depending on venue is what we carried, as a mobile dj you dont want to carry heavy ****. trust me it gets old quick.


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

honestly not really too worries about the points that you mentioned... I work for sound companies frequently, i know the drill. 

My questions and concerns are more with quality designs and drivers\components to consider.


----------

